# Vossen Wheels For Cheap!



## PadronCubans (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure if anyone saw this, but it looks like Vossen is getting into the holiday spirit with their "White Friday" sale  Think I might pull the trigger on some 86's lol


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice


----------

